# Extranjeros en Uruguay (programas o videos) II



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Excelentes aportes como siempre palme!!!

La verdad que excelentes videos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

este video es para matarse, toda la informacion mal, pero muy mal, y encima dice que con dos dias te basta para montevideo...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Muy buenos aportes palme!!!

Lo del español es para cortarse las bolas jajajaja pero bueno es su parecer, que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SebaFun said:


> Muy buenos aportes palme!!!
> 
> Lo del español es para cortarse las bolas jajajaja pero bueno es su parecer, que le vamos a hacer.


SI, pero sin duda la opinion de alguien que dice todos los datos mal no valen la pena


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Muy buenos todos los videos!!!

Sobre todo cuando muestran los entornos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buen video palme, tiene buenas imágenes de la ciudad!

Algo atípica la temática, pero está bueno.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

de un turco






argentinos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

no tiene nada de extranjeros en Uruguay ese video jaja

bueno, si, que lo hiciste vos supongo, pero no es la tematica. Igual, lindos videos!


----------



## Ojo de Guacamayo (Oct 13, 2021)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> no tiene nada de extranjeros en Uruguay ese video jaja
> 
> bueno, si, que lo hiciste vos supongo, pero no es la tematica. Igual, lindos videos!


Si lo hice yo que soy un extranjero que visito uruguay, que bueno que te gusto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## kb999999999 (10 mo ago)

se llama tristan el pibe mira si no le va a gustar montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

justo venia a compartirlo


----------



## FEDE_22 (May 8, 2010)

Que potencial mamita.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

23.157 visualizaciones


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

De una brazuca en instagram


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Muy buenos videos! Amo las imágenes de Colonia que se ven en los videos!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Muy buenos videos! La verdad que excelentes videos! Me gustó el del cubano, como exageran el frío ellos, jajajaja mis amigos caribeños se quejan del frío siempre y para mi no es tan frío, yo quiero más siempre.


----------



## metgeo (Jan 10, 2015)

SebaFun said:


> Muy buenos videos! La verdad que excelentes videos! Me gustó el del cubano, como exageran el frío ellos, jajajaja mis amigos caribeños se quejan del frío siempre y para mi no es tan frío, yo quiero más siempre.


"Yo quiero más siempre"= La frase del día


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## FEDE_22 (May 8, 2010)

Me da una verguenza que vengan a Mvd y vean la suciedad y todo hecho pate como esta Mvd actualmente.
Suerte que vienen de paises de Latam en el cual seguramente este mucho peor aun pero bue....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------

